# 88 or 89 Cherokee Parts



## calvin89jeep (Feb 20, 2007)

Dont know if any of you remember me but was on here a lot last year looking for a snow plow. Anyway some moran paint balled my Cherokee and also busted out 2 windows so I am parting it out if anyone is interested. Engine is in good condition and transmission is also automatic. 4 wheel drive works good in it also. Please contact me if anyone is interested. Thank you.


----------

